# Todd



## jc1947 (Sep 24, 2011)

*I really like Todds style. My AMNSP, along with a torch and both pellets and dust via UPS in a plain brown box, No custom printed logo on it. I was impressed as that saves the customer<ME> money. I opened the box and there was my dust and pellets in what looks like zip lock bags with multi-use labels. Again nothing fancy and expensive. Another money saver for ME. I took the dust and pellets out of the box and there it was! My shiny new AMNPS. It looked so shinny I almost overlooked the torch. *

*My order came quickly and it was just what I ordered. And if you order off the net you know that is an exception from most vendors.*

*I am extremely pleased with the service, price, and speed of delivery. I have a chicken thawing and will brine it tonight. Today I am trying a cheese smoke.*

*Todd, you are an old school vendor. Thank you very much.*

*JC1947*


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 25, 2011)

Todd puts his investment into what is important - not fancy packaging or corporate imaging but into customer service and product quality and speed of delivery.   Not that sometime down the road some of those things might bear greater importance, but his biggest priority is delivering on what he's selling, a great product at a fair price and with honesty and integrity and customer satisfaction beyond expectation!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2011)

What Pops said!


----------



## nwdave (Sep 25, 2011)

X3


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome product - Excellent customer service - Great guy


----------



## venture (Sep 25, 2011)

Todd doesn't have to advertise much.  His products and service have us, his customers, advertising for him.  It is truly refreshing to do business with someone who operates the way he does!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 25, 2011)

I am about to experience Todd's customer service. I got the OK from Trish to get a Maverick, got Todd's OK to do payments and will start sending in a week. Everyone that has had any dealing with him has been explicitly staisfied and I expect to be treated the same way-good Guy,I'd reccomend him anytime.


----------



## shortend (Sep 25, 2011)

X4. Yup!


----------



## alaskanbear (Sep 25, 2011)

X10

Rich


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 25, 2011)

Todd is a good guy with a great product. Not only does he have great service he also helps the site all the time with giving prizes and whatever else he can to help make this site so great


----------



## michael ark (Sep 25, 2011)

Todd is a great and very cordial man.I have got verry good intell from him on here he's not here just to piddle his wears .He has gaven verry good advise on here and i think he has our addiction too boot.The poor man.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2011)

The great thing about Todd is the fact that none of the great things we say about him are exaggerated in the least !

Now we're probably making him blush---LOL.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 26, 2011)

Venture said:


> Todd doesn't have to advertise much.  His products and service have us, his customers, advertising for him.  It is truly refreshing to do business with someone who operates the way he does!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


That is the way business used to be done and I agree 100% that is is refreshing doing business with people like Todd!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 26, 2011)

Man... you would thinke we like the guy around here or something.... lol.







I agree.... Todd has a good product that is backed by even better customer service. Definately not something you find in a big box store with stuff manufacured in China!


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm very greatful for Todd and his invention. For me the AMNPS takes the art of smoking to a whole new level!


----------



## roller (Sep 26, 2011)

Everything that has been said is TRUE !!!


----------

